# Happy New Year To My SM Family ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I wish each and every one of you a Happy New Year filled with many blessings and much happiness. 

Thank you, dear friends, for being here this past year to share your wonderful stories and pictures. I have laughed and cried along with all of you. 

And, I thank you for for being so supportive during the worriesome times, especially when Snowball was not feeling well. I also thank you for looking at my pictures and reading my posts. 

I am so proud to be part of out Spoiled Maltese family. I have met so many wonderful and loving friends here. I cherish each and every one of your friendships.

Love and Hugs ...:tender:

Marie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - you, Snowball and Felix are one of the reasons I love SM so much. I'm so grateful that I got to meet you, even in cyberspace, and share in your joys and even your struggles. You've been so supportive to so many of us and we appreciate it so much. Love and a very Happy New Year to the three of you.:drinkup:And extra treat for Snowball:smootch:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Happy New Year to you too Marie !


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We are family.....and it would not be complete without you. You bring the sweetness and caring and beauty.....

Happy New Year to you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy New Year to you and your family Marie!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Happy New Year to you Marie..
Kathy and Baci xoxo


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy 2011!!!

Wishing you a year ahead full of joy and happiness : )


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes -- we certainly are a family and Marie and Snowball (and Felix) -- you're a big part of our family. Have a wonderful new years.

(Sue -- I keep meaning to mention how much I love your new siggy -- the pic of Tyler is gorgeous.)


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Happy New Year Marie!!! I too just love being apart of this wonderful family.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy New Year, my friend. I'd be lost without you. 
Love you, always.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxox


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Happy New Year to you, Felix & Snowball. You are so very special. Hugs


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy New Year Marie, Snowball, & Felix!
I am blessed to have shared most of 2010 in your company! The world is enriched because of your good and sweet spirit---and I am encouraged always when you post.
sandi


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy 2011 to you and yours sweet Marie and to everyone in SM

Hugs
Kat


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy New Year to you too :tender: I hope you have a wonderful 2011


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks Marie!! happy 2011 Marie and Snowball, love you both!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Marie, you're a sweetheart. I feel the same way about SM and about you and Snowball. I wish you and your family a blessed 2011.:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie - you, Snowball and Felix are one of the reasons I love SM so much. I'm so grateful that I got to meet you, even in cyberspace, and share in your joys and even your struggles. You've been so supportive to so many of us and we appreciate it so much. Love and a very Happy New Year to the three of you.:drinkup:And extra treat for Snowball:smootch:


Awww ... Sue ... and, you are one of the reasons I love SM so much, too. I feel the same way about you. Love back to you. :smootch:


MalteseJane said:


> Happy New Year to you too Marie !


Thank you so much, Janine. :tender: I don't know if I ever told you this ... but, I think your name is so pretty.



The A Team said:


> We are family.....and it would not be complete without you. You bring the sweetness and caring and beauty.....
> 
> Happy New Year to you.


Pat, your words have really touched me. :heart: Thank you, sweet friend. :tender: You are such a big part of making SM and life good! Yes ... "Life is Good!":smootch:



mysugarbears said:


> Happy New Year to you and your family Marie!


Thank you so much, Debbie. :tender:



kathym said:


> Happy New Year to you Marie..
> Kathy and Baci xoxo


Thank you, Kathy. :tender:



joyomom said:


> Happy 2011!!!
> 
> Wishing you a year ahead full of joy and happiness : )


Thank you, Joy. And, the same for you. :tender:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Yes -- we certainly are a family and Marie and Snowball (and Felix) -- you're a big part of our family. Have a wonderful new years.
> 
> (Sue -- I keep meaning to mention how much I love your new siggy -- the pic of Tyler is gorgeous.)


Thank you so much, Lynn. You have always been such an inspiration to me. I love you for who you are ... thoughtful, loving, caring, generous ... and so strong and inspirarional with all you have gone through, and still do. Love you, dear friend.:tender:



mary-anderson said:


> Happy New Year Marie!!! I too just love being apart of this wonderful family.


Thank you so much, Mary. :tender: 



KAG said:


> Happy New Year, my friend. I'd be lost without you.
> Love you, always.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxox


I'd be lost without you, too, Kerry. Love you, too, always. :heart::smootch:As always, it was great talking on the phone with you today. 



silverhaven said:


> Happy New Year to you too :tender: I hope you have a wonderful 2011


Aww ...Thank you so much, Maureen.:tender:



mfa said:


> thanks Marie!! happy 2011 Marie and Snowball, love you both!:wub:


Florence, we love you and Pearlan, too!:tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

angel's mom said:


> Happy New Year to you, Felix & Snowball. You are so very special. Hugs


Lynne, you are so very special. I pray 2011 brings you many joyful and wonderful moments.:tender:



edelweiss said:


> Happy New Year Marie, Snowball, & Felix!
> I am blessed to have shared most of 2010 in your company! The world is enriched because of your good and sweet spirit---and I am encouraged always when you post.
> sandi


Your words touch me, Sandi. Thank you so much. I feel the same way about you. I am always inspired by your words and thoughtful advice. :tender:.



Katkoota said:


> Happy 2011 to you and yours sweet Marie and to everyone in SM
> 
> Hugs
> Kat


Kat, I remember how thrilled I was when I saw you were a member of SM. I first enjoyed with Felix, your videos on YouTube. I was amazed at your talent and entertaining videos of Crystal and Snowy. And, another video of a Malt puppy that I think was visiting you. 

Hugs and love to you, Crystal, and Snowy. :heart::smootch:



silverhaven said:


> Happy New Year to you too :tender: I hope you have a wonderful 2011


Thank you so much, Maureen. :tender:



mfa said:


> thanks Marie!! happy 2011 Marie and Snowball, love you both!:wub:


Awww ... we love you and Pearla, too, Florence. :wub:



aprilb said:


> Marie, you're a sweetheart. I feel the same way about SM and about you and Snowball. I wish you and your family a blessed 2011.:wub:


Well, you are a sweetheart, too, April. :wub: Thank you so much.:tender:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy New Year to you and your family too Marie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Happy New Year to you and your family too Marie.


Thank you, Brenda.:tender:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy New years Marie!!!! hugs to the furkid!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Marie, it has been great getting to know you...and I feel the same way..SM has been like another family. Even my dh says...go ask the girls on SM. I am thankful to have you here. Happy New Year!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hayyp New Year to you as well and may it bring you and yours many blessings.

Much love,
Christine


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Moxie'smom said:


> Happy New years Marie!!!! hugs to the furkid!


Awww ... Leslie. Hugs to Moxie, too! I love your videos with Moxie! :wub::wub:



Rocky's Mom said:


> Marie, it has been great getting to know you...and I feel the same way..SM has been like another family. Even my dh says...go ask the girls on SM. I am thankful to have you here. Happy New Year!!


Thank you so much, Debbie. :tender:


----------

